# Advice on commercial slingshots



## Paul d'Offay (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm not sure if there is a topic on this but I need advice on commercial slingshots. I own a Barnett Cobra and would like another one. I don't have a budget. I was thinking on the barett black widow.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I bought one for each of my 4 oldest kids and they work, but the bands they come equipped with are too heavy and stiff...And the pouch is way to big. The plastic/rubber part on the arm brace that rests on your forearm failed after about a week of use...So I ended up removing them all together.

Once you remove the arm brace, and replace the tubes with a set of tapered ones with a lighter pouch it is functional and pocketable...

If I were you, I would go out n the woods and cut a Y-fork (free) and buy a foot of Theraband Gold at your local drugstore (if they don't have it, they should be able to order some) and make your own slingshot/bandset...An old peice of leather from a jacket or work boot is great for the pouch..It's lots of fun to make one and the payoff is very rewarding....

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Go to SimpleShot and pick up a Scout, Torque or both.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I totally agree with Brucered. Buy a slingshot from a slingshot place. The scout is awesome,comes with a great set of bands and a nice pouch. The tourque comes with a good set of tubes and a nice pouch and out last out perform the wire slings. Just my opinion. Hope it helps.


----------



## Paul d'Offay (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks for the replies you have all been very helpful


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Paul d'Offay said:


> Thanks for the replies you have all been very helpful


It all depends on how you like to shoot hold the slingshot really


----------



## Paul d'Offay (Jan 21, 2017)

Ok but what would you find better? A black widow or a marksman 3040?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

If your going to get one of those bent rod ones TRUMARK'S FS-1


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

If you haven't already bought an Alley Cat off of eBay it is time to do so. $69.95 but worth it. I think mine

is great. My favorite and my go to slingshot for sure. While you are there buy Jack's two books on slingshots

and slingshot shooting.


----------

